# Ugggggggggggggggggg!



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I get home from dropping my son at college today to find this:










The note said:

Al,

This is long over due, enjoy.

Enjoy,
Lowland Gorilla

Well Lowland, thank you so much for the beat down.

I can not come up with a way to properly thank you for your generosity.

The kindness that has been shown to me here is amazing, just amazing.

Thank you again.

Al

P.S.  I would like to inform all gorillas that I have moved. I am currently enrolled in the CS Cigar Protection Program with a changed address. My last address is no longer valid.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> P.S. I would like to inform all gorillas that I have moved. I am currently enrolled in the CS Cigar Protection Program with a changed address. My last address is no longer valid.


LIES!!! LIES I TELL YOU!

Nice hit Lowland G :tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Bwahahahahahahahahaa (to quote DBall) :ss


Al - need someone to call your Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaambulance?


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

This makes me smile. Enjoy Al.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

H3ll Ya!!! Al getting smacked again! I need some popcorn and a coke to watch this show. Lowland Gorilla - well done.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Hehehehe. Nice. :tu
They look delicious, Al. Fire up and let us know what they're all about.
It's great to see you gettin some love. :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

HOLLY :BS :tu:tu:dr


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Brings a smile to my face.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Av8tor152d said:


> Brings a smile to my face.


:tpd::r:r:r:r:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice hit indeed!!!!:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Strangely enough I like seeing these unknown bombs landing on you AL......gives kind of a whole erie mystery sort of feel to the experience. :mn


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice one I love to see Al get hit, it makes me feel better :tu


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Al's feelin the gorilla love! Hopefully they used protection, so as not to infect you with their disease. LOL


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

My favorite Al quote:































Alittle gorilla love...


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice hit. Enjoy!............:ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Jungle luvin happens so faaast

Jungle luvin Al's having a blast

ROFLMAO

LOLOLOLOLOL


O my god does this makes me happy. 

Go Lowland, Go Lowland, its your birthday


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Al smackage always brings a big smile to my face!!!! Great Hit!!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Nicely done LL... I know it doesn't make up for dropping off a child at college, Al - but at least you will have some additional great smokes while you wait for them to call... or ask for more money... or bring in loads of laundry... :r


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

Real nice hit.:ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

I know there are a few people around here that get bombed pretty often for their great contributions to CS but why does Al always get full boxes?

You deserve it bro even if dont wanna believe it.

I guess I better start














J/K Al


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> You deserve it bro even if dont wanna believe it.


Just in case you missed the important part of gwc4sc's post I thought I would highlight it for you.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> Jungle luvin happens so faaast
> 
> Jungle luvin Al's having a blast
> 
> ...


OMG - you just went from a "Grease" remix, to 50Cent...you need help!!!!!
(Please, in the name of ALL that is Holy, do *NOT* start doing "the Sprinkler" dance!!)


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

:r I'm loving this, Al getting spanked by unknown kindness :r

Al, I read the visitor message you left for me, and I am not the bomber. We have a truce buddy, you're not on my bomblist.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

It's cute, Al ... it's like you have your own little "Young Ape"

Enjoy fukk-stick -- you deserve it!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> :r I'm loving this, Al getting spanked by unknown kindness :r
> 
> Al, I read the visitor message you left for me, and I am not the bomber. We have a truce buddy, you're not on my bomblist.


Hmmm he musta accused you of being the bomber right after I was accused.... Sux 2 B Al...


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great hit. Al's been getting his butt blown off so much lately they will have to do an a$$ transplant pretty soon.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Al suspected me of being the lowland gorilla that bombed him, I tried to make him change his mind by leaving some smoke screens and pointing at some other gorilla's that could have been the unknown bomber but all my attempts failed. Yes, it was me who bombed you Al, hope you enjoy the smokes.


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

very nice hit!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Al suspected me of being the lowland gorilla that bombed him, I tried to make him change his mind by leaving some smoke screens and pointing at some other gorilla's that could have been the unknown bomber but all my attempts failed. Yes, it was me who bombed you Al, hope you enjoy the smokes.


It worked out great Don, a nice gesture for a good friend and dedicated family man. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> Al suspected me of being the lowland gorilla that bombed him, I tried to make him change his mind by leaving some smoke screens and pointing at some other gorilla's that could have been the unknown bomber but all my attempts failed. Yes, it was me who bombed you Al, hope you enjoy the smokes.


Don, thank you so much for the cigars. Sometimes timing is everything in life. Lets just say your timing was awesome.

Having one today right after work!!


----------

